# Vetch Seed



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

My pigeon feed contains vetch seed. And I heard that it is a good source of protein. But my pigeon feed is only 13% protein so I want to add a bit more peas. I found a source of austrians peas but not vetch. I saw on jedds that they sell vetch but it is different from the vetch that is in my feed. It is white. The one in my feed is black. Are they the same thing and are they the same size?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I googled it and it looks about the same and they both just said very rich in protein. So I don't think it would make any difference.
Dave


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

See the problem is that my figuritas are picky and apparently they like the size of the vetch and austrian peas. I am worried that if I buy the White colored vetch peas they won't eat it.


----------

